# Possible reaction to lye? Anyone else have this irritating issue?



## glitterandbubbles (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have been lurking forums, watching countless videos and taking copious notes for a few months, and today decided it was time to be brave and try my first batch of CP soap. Despite all of this research I am still painfully new so please forgive my possibly dumb questions :

I wore long sleeves, pants, protective goggles, a mask and gloves and was very careful to work in a ventilated area (stove exhaust turned on and next to an open window). However, during and after the soapmaking process my skin was quite itchy where exposed (neck, wrists, etc) and eventually all over my arms, even where it was not exposed. Is it possible that I have a slight allergy to the lye fumes or is that common when exposed to them?

Also, on a related note, how long should I be wearing my goggles/mask for? The entire process from beginning to end, including cleanup? Just wondering at what point the fumes are no longer trying to attack my eyeballs/throat


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 17, 2014)

I dont soap with a mask, but everything else I take the same precautions. Yes you can have an allergy to lye. If you end up having a true allergy realize that every exposure can become worse... worse being anaphylactic reaction. I would keep benadryl on hand, just in case you start to get hives and heaven forbid anything more serious. It could be a fluke too just because you were so nervous your own histamine started to react.

I should add, I keep my goggles and gloves on the entire time I am soaping...especially the goggles. One time I pulled the goggles on top of my head and started to pound the soap to get air bubbles out, forgetting the eye wear was not over my eyes...some soap splashed up on my face near my eyes did not feel good. I have gotten the soap on my hands and yes it burns and even blistered but nothing I couldn't handle, Now straight lye water, definitely keep those gloves on but best practice keep it on the entire time.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2014)

I expect some more expert soapers will chime in here but I personally prefer to mix my lye and liquid outside at as far a distance I can muster while still being able to stir carefully. Once the fumes clear I will bring it inside and turn on the stove vent till it cools enough to mix. I often leave my safety goggles and gloves on till the very last bit of clean up. Never know when you might get splashed, some great soapers on here have shared their horror stories and lets just say that was enough for me. My mask I often take off once the lye comes inside. 

My first few times I think I psyched myself out and felt itchy cause I thought about it, but it never hurts to be careful and maybe shower if you think you might have been exposed. 

Once you become more familiar you will realize the steps you are taking are very helpful and reduce any exposure by quite a lot.

Congtatulations on your first success!


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 17, 2014)

glitterandbubbles said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking forums, watching countless videos and taking copious notes for a few months, and today decided it was time to be brave and try my first batch of CP soap. Despite all of this research I am still painfully new so please forgive my possibly dumb questions :
> 
> I wore long sleeves, pants, protective goggles, a mask and gloves and was very careful to work in a ventilated area (stove exhaust turned on and next to an open window). However, during and after the soapmaking process my skin was quite itchy where exposed (neck, wrists, etc) and eventually all over my arms, even where it was not exposed. Is it possible that I have a slight allergy to the lye fumes or is that common when exposed to them?
> 
> Also, on a related note, how long should I be wearing my goggles/mask for? The entire process from beginning to end, including cleanup? Just wondering at what point the fumes are no longer trying to attack my eyeballs/throat



First the fumes from lye will last a few minutes (usually under 5 for the amount we use in soap) However don't go smelling it intentionally even after that.  Put on your goggles and gloves before you handle the lye and take them off after you pour the soap, and have put it where it will sit to harden.

As for the itchiness.... I believe what happened to you is partially in your head.   Now hear me out because this happens to me whenever one of my kids came home with head lice!  I would start itching my head like crazy, get to my mothers and she would go through us all with a tiny comb to see who we needed to treat.  I was sure with all my itching I must be infested - -  - but I never was.  The idea of bugs made me itch like crazy, and I believe after all your research you were probably "on the lookout" for lye problems.....and so the itch started.

I have never heard of anyone being allergic to lye fumes - however you shouldn't be using it while the fumes are present!!  If there are lye fumes the lye should be under a hood vent, or outside, or next to an open window, or somehow otherwise vented.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 17, 2014)

You can become allergic to anything. It is very possible, but probably not in your case.


----------



## glitterandbubbles (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, what a great forum. Thank you for replying so quickly  

@Jaccart, keeping Benadryl on hand is a good idea, and you're right - if my reactions get worse with each occasion sadly this hobby may not be for me. You're also right that it could have totally been nerves! I was super stressed out wanting to make sure I did everything right haha.

@Jules, going outside is a good idea. I almost did it but then chickened out because I was worried about what my neighbours would think about me mixing mysterious substances while wearing goggles, gloves and a mask . I will have to be brave and try it next time!

@Dorymae Thank you for those approximate fume times! I appreciate it. LOL I hear you about the lice: I'm a teacher and have never had it, but every time it goes through my classroom I am the itchiest person ever! It could totally be in my head.

 I will find out in ~24 hours if my first little batch was successful!



Jaccart789 said:


> You can become allergic to anything. It is very possible, but probably not in your case.



Yup, allergies are super weird! I developed a random severe allergy to Advil after taking it 20+ years. Strange things can happen!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 17, 2014)

Happy soaping and congratulations on your first batch!  Its better to be overly cautious than have a serious problem.


----------



## Kittie (Aug 17, 2014)

@Jaccart, keeping Benadryl on hand is a good idea, and you're right - if my reactions get worse with each occasion sadly this hobby may not be for me. You're also right that it could have totally been nerves! I was super stressed out wanting to make sure I did everything right haha.

If you ever have to take the benadryl, start chewing it and then drink hottest water you can tolerate, never cold, this way it gets into your system the fastest...just an old RN sayin....


----------



## glitterandbubbles (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you so much, Jaccart!  

And thank you Kittie - I have not heard that before and as someone with a sensitive system who finds herself needing Benadryl somewhat frequently, that is a great thing to know


----------



## Susie (Aug 17, 2014)

*Hi, and Welcome!*

There are no dumb soaper's questions.  Period.  There are only people silly enough to NOT ask questions.  

I find it highly unlikely that they lye is causing the reaction.  Not impossible, mind you, but unlikely.  

I only use the vent/open window/mask/goggles until I have the oils mixed in.  I leave the gloves and long sleeves on until I have completed clean up.

Oh, and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 17, 2014)

I mix my lye in the sink which is in front of a window and I have the door open to deal with the fumes. I have a mask and goggles on as well as gloves. I don't like to mix it outside as there are too many contaminates out there that could get into my lye and yes I know that the lye will kill any ickies, I just don't want them in my soap, dead or alive... okay dead.... In the sink I am read for a clean-up if one is required.

Enjoy this new hobby, be warned it is very addictive....


----------



## glitterandbubbles (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words and insight, Susie! I was addicted to watching videos before I even started, so I knew I was a goner 

What a lovely and welcoming forum this is, a rare find on the scary internet these days 



Lindy said:


> In the sink I am read for a clean-up if one is required.



Genius! I'm so clumsy so one more precaution for me to not spill toxic chemicals is a plus. Love the sink idea.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Glitterandbubbles and welcome to the forums! Congrats on your first batch of soap!  Unfortunately, anyone can become allergic to anything. You might be allergic to lye fume/mixture :sad:.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 17, 2014)

And remember ~ lye is good for most drains...


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 17, 2014)

I am a RN too Kittie!


----------



## glitterandbubbles (Aug 17, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Hello Glitterandbubbles and welcome to the forums! Congrats on your first batch of soap!  Unfortunately, anyone can become allergic to anything. You might be allergic to lye fume/mixture :sad:.



Thank you! And yes, you are definitely right. I was holding out some hope that perhaps it was a common experience for soapers with a little more experience working with the fumes.


----------



## Susie (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm an RN also!

But seriously about the lye "allergy"...lye is sodium, oxygen, and hydrogen.  Period.  There can be many potential causes of a reaction that affected even the covered parts of the arms that are NOT lye.  EOs, FOs, colorants, the laundry detergent/dryer sheets used on that load of laundry, other body soaps and products, etc.


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 17, 2014)

No chance you're allergic to the gloves or mask?  Got too hot in the protective gear?

I personally doubt you have an actual allergy to lye, but it is irritating to skin and mucus membranes so if you got fumes on exposed skin it might feel irritated or itchy without you being allergic.


----------



## artemis (Oct 19, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> this post is 6 years old. The original poster hasn’t been here in 6 years.



It looks like even that post is 6 years old. How weird to have a random old thread bubble to the top.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 19, 2020)

@artemis there was a post from today that got moved to it's own new thread.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 19, 2020)

glitterandbubbles said:


> Wow, what a great forum. Thank you for replying so quickly
> 
> @Jaccart, keeping Benadryl on hand is a good idea, and you're right - if my reactions get worse with each occasion sadly this hobby may not be for me. You're also right that it could have totally been nerves! I was super stressed out wanting to make sure I did everything right haha.
> 
> ...



I’ve been told our bodies’ sensitivities change every 7 years and an allergy can pop up out of no where... is it true? No clue! Lol

Also I also tell my kids if any neighbors ask...Tell them  I’m not cooking meth And just go and grab ‘em a bar of soap for their troubles!


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 19, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> this post is 6 years old. The original poster hasn’t been here in 6 years.


Lol... I need to start paying attention to the posts dates... yikes!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 20, 2020)

I quoted an old post for some reason. Sorry. In the hospital on meds.  Might be a little loopy.


----------



## wilymama (Aug 18, 2021)

I see this is an old post, but it has the best description of what I've been experiencing this summer.  I work for a small batch soap maker, and I've turned into an itchy mess this summer.  I've worked around lye for 10 years, and this summer is the first time I've had this skin reaction. It's not raised or blistered, but the itching is bad & gets worse when I get hot & sweaty.  It practically burns..  I thought it was a new med side effect, and had my dr change it.  Symptoms were practically gone and then after a week away from the workshop, BAM!  Within 5 min of being in the new shop (business moved last year), I was right back to being super itchy.  Lye wasn't out & hadn't been made in a week, so it's like particles we're still in the air or something. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 18, 2021)

wilymama said:


> I see this is an old post, but it has the best description of what I've been experiencing this summer.  I work for a small batch soap maker, and I've turned into an itchy mess this summer.  I've worked around lye for 10 years, and this summer is the first time I've had this skin reaction. It's not raised or blistered, but the itching is bad & gets worse when I get hot & sweaty.  It practically burns..  I thought it was a new med side effect, and had my dr change it.  Symptoms were practically gone and then after a week away from the workshop, BAM!  Within 5 min of being in the new shop (business moved last year), I was right back to being super itchy.  Lye wasn't out & hadn't been made in a week, so it's like particles we're still in the air or something. Has anyone else experienced this?



No, I haven't. But you may also want to consider fragrance particles as a possible cause - they are super tiny and can float in the air a very long time. 
Is the room well ventilated?


----------



## wilymama (Aug 19, 2021)

Ventilation could be better.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2021)

I would second the FOs or perhaps dusty ingredients like clays or powdered surfactants as the more likely cause of the itchiness.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 19, 2021)

The few times I’ve felt prickly skin was mixing my lye solution while I was a quite sweaty. Lye is attracted to water and, especially if the lye you’re using is on the staticky side, it seems to almost magnetize itself to my sweaty skin. I used to use a brand of lye that went everywhere when I poured it out (I think it was the container the lye was stored in) to measure.

I’ve since switched brands and don’t have that issue. I still always wear long sleeves when I measure out my lye. I wear a face shield instead of goggles because the goggles would fog up. And the face shield is great at blocking any fumes.


----------



## artemis (Aug 19, 2021)

wilymama said:


> BAM!  Within 5 min of being in the new shop (business moved last year), I was right back to being super itchy.



I wonder if it's the shop. Could there be an environmental issue? Something in the shop itself that you are reacting?


----------



## Becky1024 (Aug 19, 2021)

After a bad flare up of eczema earlier this summer I had a patch test done of the 36 most common skin contact allergens. One fo the 36 was a "fragrance mix" which surprised me because it tested for compounds found in essential oils, including cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, ylang ylang, rose, palmerosa, geranium, lavender, jasmine, citronella and oak moss! So if you were exposed to a new essential oil that could be the reason you have been itchy.


----------



## Susie (Aug 19, 2021)

I have to tell you that I was literally allergic to a building I worked in once. Skin, respiratory passages, eyes, the lot. There were several people there that were allergic to air fresheners, candles, etc, so there was none of that in the building. I never did figure out what I was allergic to there.  I loved that job, but not that reaction. Had to move on quickly.


----------

